# 1 month in Watford, anyone for a game or driving range?



## dejf (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi,

we have moved to Watford and should be here during June. Not sure what will be after that :mmm:

I am quite near Cassiobury park. I have been looking for a driving range, but only found Bushey CC. I have been there twice so far, it is a nice place, good DR prices. 

I would like to meet someone for a game or driving range session in this area. Nine holes for up to $15 for start or 18 holes under 30 would be fine. Or just let's make a practice session somewhere...
As for the starting time, I should be available most of the days from Monday to Friday from 9 am to 5 pm. I would not like to start a session after 5 pm, it is too late for me then.

Any recommendations? Anyone to enjoy golf with?


----------



## Doris (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi Dejf,

i work fairly local to Watford and would be up for a game but would have to tee off at 4:30/5ish! We would managed to get 18 in!

Recently played in Hemel for Â£15 for 18 holes!


----------



## dejf (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi Doris, thanks for reply!

I see have written $ instead of Â£ 


Â£15 for 18 hoes is amazing. But I think with teeing off at 4:30/5pm I would go for 9 only as I do not want to fall asleep in the middle of the game  
I do go to sleep quite early ... 

Anyway, I am not sure where Hemel is. I can see Hemel Hempstead city, north of Watford, but I can't see a golf resort called Hemel. 
The problem is I still do not have a car here, so I am quite limited in distance. I am usually able to get within 5 mile radius, but sometimes more. My gf has a car but she is busy, so I can only ask her to move me to some closer places, within 10-15 minutes radius. But I might get lucky on some days when she is not that busy and she can take me little farther 

So where exactly is this Hemel course?


I can see that Bushey Hall (http://www.busheyhallgolfclub.co.uk/green-fee-rates/) is also 15 GBP after 3 pm for 18 holes. Bushey Hall is definitely in my reach. 
It is just a pity that there is no driving range. I like to get some warm up first. But it should be OK.


Well, so please let me know, will be happy to meet you!


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jun 11, 2015)

dejf said:



			Hi Doris, thanks for reply!

I see have written $ instead of Â£ 


*Â£15 for 18 hoes is amazing*. But I think with teeing off at 4:30/5pm I would go for 9 only as I do not want to fall asleep in the middle of the game  
I do go to sleep quite early ... 

Anyway, I am not sure where Hemel is. I can see Hemel Hempstead city, north of Watford, but I can't see a golf resort called Hemel. 
The problem is I still do not have a car here, so I am quite limited in distance. I am usually able to get within 5 mile radius, but sometimes more. My gf has a car but she is busy, so I can only ask her to move me to some closer places, within 10-15 minutes radius. But I might get lucky on some days when she is not that busy and she can take me little farther 

So where exactly is this Hemel course?


I can see that Bushey Hall (http://www.busheyhallgolfclub.co.uk/green-fee-rates/) is also 15 GBP after 3 pm for 18 holes. Bushey Hall is definitely in my reach. 
It is just a pity that there is no driving range. I like to get some warm up first. But it should be OK.


Well, so please let me know, will be happy to meet you!
		
Click to expand...

Â£15 for 18 hoes is truly amazing even in Watford.


----------



## dejf (Jun 11, 2015)

omg  
sry, not intended


----------



## Doris (Jun 12, 2015)

Sorry, the course is call Shendish Manor!

happy to play Bushey!


----------



## fundy (Jun 12, 2015)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Â£15 for 18 hoes is truly amazing even in Watford.  

Click to expand...

haha brilliant


----------



## dejf (Jun 12, 2015)

Doris said:



			Sorry, the course is call Shendish Manor!

happy to play Bushey!
		
Click to expand...

OK! Will PM you for details.


----------



## PieMan (Jun 16, 2015)

Bushey Hall is my home club and Â£15 a round is an absolute steal at the moment. I was all set to leave this year, but the club have taken on additional green keeping staff, a new pro, and have an agronomist going in twice a month to look at the course and advise on the work that needs to be undertaken.

As a result the club has invested massively in the latest green keeping equipment and the course is looking and playing fantastically well. The course - in particular the greens - is the best it's ever been in my time as a member there. I would say that - apart from the likes of the Grove and the Centurion - they are easily the best greens I've played so far this season. I would even go so far as saying the greens are probably to the standard of the likes of West Herts and Moor Park, which IMO are easily the two stand out courses in the Watford area other than the Grove.

I you can play after 5.30pm defj then you're welcome to join me for a game. Unfortunately I cannot make it earlier than that midweek.


----------



## dejf (Jun 16, 2015)

PieMan, thanks a lot for your info. I think I want to play Bushey Hall then!

5.30pm is probably the latest time of teeing off that I would be happy with.
So, if it works for you and you can actually tee off at 5.30pm then let's go!
Let me know if it is OK and if so, which days you are available for the game.


----------



## Doris (Jun 16, 2015)

I'd join you two and make a three ball! 

Let me know which day by PM?


----------

